# Do You Have To Braid For Dressage?



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Do you have to braid your horse for training level dressage? If not, is it still better to braid? I was just wondering so that I can plan my day before the show accordingly.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I never did for schooling shows. For recognized shows, yes.


----------



## commandolover (Dec 10, 2011)

I always braid for dressage. Even if its a dumpy show. It shows how much you care, and shows how nice your horse is. It's also something different and the judge will appreciate it hope this helps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I used to braid for schooling shows, but my horse has a very long neck, so now I reserve braiding for recognized shows. It does not affect scoring. I do agree it shows a certain level of respect for your horse and the sport as a whole.


----------

